# rds.ca / tsn.ca streaming video in full screen



## shampoo (Dec 12, 2008)

Hi,

RDS.ca who shows Habs games was showing last night's game at 1.5mpbs at 16:9 or 950x450 (IIRC). 

rds.ca's website offers a button for full screen but of course it doesn't work under Mac. I can view the image, but I can't get full screen.

Under Linux however, there is a plugin for firefox that steals the URL from javascript, and calls mplayer with that URL. mplayer then loads with that URL and voila, fullscreen in near HD. Rather impressive.

But no such luck under Mac.

I rarely visit tsn.ca but I assume they stream Leafs matches live. Is anyone able to watch any rds.ca and possibly tsn.ca live streamed matches in full screen ?

Thanks

J


----------



## Craigger (Aug 8, 2005)

shampoo said:


> Hi,
> 
> RDS.ca who shows Habs games was showing last night's game at 1.5mpbs at 16:9 or 950x450 (IIRC).
> 
> ...


I just went to TSN.ca and streamed both highlight clips, as well as on demand hockey games full screen no problem. If it's streaming live thats the problem, I will check it out for you tonight.


----------



## shampoo (Dec 12, 2008)

It's the streaming of live matches..

I'm hoping the code TSN uses is the same as RDS. 

I did notice that Flip4Mac has an option that forces Flip4Mac to show its options menu inside a browser. So maybe with that enabled, I can choose "full screen". Because I can't see it ever working from the browser button that says 'Full Screen'. That's javascript that does not want to execute in Safari or Firefox.

Thanks for your help.

J


----------



## shampoo (Dec 12, 2008)

Turns out, all I had to do was RTFM: http://www.rds.ca/zonedematch/flip4mac.pdf (en Francais)

J


----------

